# Radio 5 Live



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Did anyone hear Radio 5's Live programme this morning talking about IVF, and the effect's that it all has on people's life's.  It was presented by Nicky Campbell, and it was a "really good insight" into what it actually feel's like to go through the emotional rollercoaster of IVF.  I thought that it was by far, the most honest account that has been portrayed by the media to date, as the media, I feel, normally paint's over the crack's when they are talking about IVF treatment, and often show's it in a very positive light, i.e. everyone has a baby has a result of it, which we all know who have experienced numerous amounts of cycles, that this simply isn't the case.   

For those who haven't heard it, I would recommend you catching up with it online, or on catch up or something.  Anyway! Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi
I've just listened it to this morning. Claire has said and felt everything I've had felt and thought. I was in tears. It's the reality of all this and a great piece.
X


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Dolphins will try and see if I can find it on catch up online

xx


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Nat: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b099vz8l


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you Mrs C - I couldnt find it before when I went to look ha ha!!!.......I will have a listen to that in a bit during my lunch hour

xx


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

It's an hour and I cried so maybe save it for when you're home! X


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh o.k........thanks for the heads up.......dont want to be blubbering at work - cant deal with explaining why  

xxx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Very interesting.....I really think it’s so sad that infertility and ivf etc is not more in the news etc etc - think it would help people going through it to feel less isolated and lonely through it all......hats off to radio 5 for highlighting infertility and ivf 

Thanks Mrs C xxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

She was in the times too on Saturday.

It's Fertility Week next week so I think they'll be lots in the news about infertility and IVF

I really want to share how I feel too, just need to chose the medium xx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Heard about fertility week in that radio clip.....I think the more it’s spoken about the more “normal” we can feel about all this - and also help people around us have more understanding etc. Really pleased hopefully it’s begining to be more in the media and not treated like a little secret

Xx


----------

